
How to Change Your WhatsApp Settings Before Facebook Data Sharing Begins - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/08/how-keep-your-whatsapp-data-whatsapp
======
jupiter2
It won't make a difference. Your data has been shared[1] ("Facebook and the
other companies in the Facebook family also may use information from us") and
will be shared more aggressively as time passes.

Facebook bought WhatsApp for $19.3 billion[1]. That's $19,300,000,000. Among
the companies that least respects user privacy, Facebook spent this money for
a reason.

WhatsApp is just going through the expected process of amending their legal
policies for clarity and to more closely mimic Facebook's business
practices[1]: "We may amend or update our Privacy Policy. We will provide you
notice of amendments to this Privacy Policy, as appropriate"

[1] [https://www.whatsapp.com/legal/#privacy-policy-our-global-
op...](https://www.whatsapp.com/legal/#privacy-policy-our-global-operations)

[2]
[http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/19/technology/social/facebook-w...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/19/technology/social/facebook-
whatsapp/)

